# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  Το πρωτο LINK ειναι γεγονος!!!

## mesaios

Υστερα απο κοπο και κουραση λογω των συνεχων λαθων επιτελους εγινε το πρωτο λινκ στην ορεστιαδα.Ειμαστε φυσικα μεσα στα επιτρεπτα ορια και πιασεμε ταχυτητες 700 με 800 kb/s σε αποσταση περιπου των 500 μετρων.Δεν ξερω φυσικα αυτο κατα ποσο ειναι καλο αλλα συνεχιζουμε.

φιλικα
βασιλης

----------


## dti

Συγχαρητήρια και μακάρι να τα πολλαπλασιάσετε σύντομα!
Αν μιλάτε για 800 ΚΒ (κιλομπάιτς) πολύ καλά είναι. 
Περίπου στα όρια που έχει το dlink 900+ όταν δουλεύει στα θεωρητικά 22 Mbps.

----------


## mesaios

Ναι 800 kilobyte/second.Αλλα δεν το δουλευαμε στα 22 το TX power ηταν 1-5-5.5-11 και το αλλο απο επανω δεν θυμαμε τωρα πως λεγετε  ::  το ειχαμε στο 1-2!Χαιρομαι που ειναι καλες αυτες η ταχυτητες  ::

----------


## Vcore

'Εχε υπόψην σου ότι με κάρτες που παίζουν σε G σε τόσο μικρή απόσταση μεταφέρεις και ρωσίδες άμα λάχει  ::

----------

